# Enve Wheels



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Can they afford to sponsor a team? I would love to see them backup their products (mainly wheels) through the Pro's....Especially on Paris Roubaix.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They already are.

Just watch the tour this year and you'll see them.

MTN Qhubeka


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> They already are.
> 
> Just watch the tour this year and you'll see them.
> 
> MTN Qhubeka


I don't see them listed for 2015.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if they'll be allowed into Paris-Roubaix or not, I haven't read the lineup of wildcard teams for that race. I think they generally don't even announce what teams are going to be there until February so there's still hope.

But I can guarantee you they'll be at the tour this year, also the Duaphine.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm not sure if they'll be allowed into Paris-Roubaix or not, I haven't read the lineup of wildcard teams for that race. I think they generally don't even announce what teams are going to be there until February so there's still hope.
> 
> But I can guarantee you they'll be at the tour this year, also the Duaphine.


Also tour of Cali


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

They've sponsored domestic teams for years now.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

NealH said:


> Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

NealH said:


> Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


I've seen tons of Zipp 303s on Paris Roubaix so Enve shouldn't have a problem......right?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

NealH said:


> Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


Good take a look at thr last three years winner and see who has Carbon wheels. Also take a look at the last three years final selections and could the carbon wheels actually would be easier to count the non carbon sets.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

32and3cross said:


> Good take a look at thr last three years winner and see who has Carbon wheels. Also take a look at the last three years final selections and could the carbon wheels actually would be easier to count the non carbon sets.


2014 - Niki Terpstra - Zipp 303
2013 - Fabian Cancellara - Bontrager Aeolus 5
2012 - Tom Boonen - Zipp 303
2011 - Johan Vansummeren - Mavic M40
2010 - Fabian Cancellara - Zipp 303

Where the heck is Enve?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

NealH said:


> Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


What are you rambling about here? This post is ridiculous...any high end carbon tubular wheel from a major manufacturer is going to be strong enough for PR at this point. Especially when considering that most teams are running 27-30mm wide tubulars for pavè races.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Keoki said:


> 2014 - Niki Terpstra - Zipp 303
> 2013 - Fabian Cancellara - Bontrager Aeolus 5
> 2012 - Tom Boonen - Zipp 303
> 2011 - Johan Vansummeren - Mavic M40
> ...


Clearly I was referring to the use or carbon fiber in the race, no where did I say Enve, but don't bother you know reading or anything.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

32and3cross said:


> Clearly I was referring to the use or carbon fiber in the race, no where did I say Enve, but don't bother you know reading or anything.


Oops, didn't mean to quote you. Fat finger...


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Keoki said:


> 2014 - Niki Terpstra - Zipp 303
> 2013 - Fabian Cancellara - Bontrager Aeolus 5
> 2012 - Tom Boonen - Zipp 303
> 2011 - Johan Vansummeren - Mavic M40
> ...


It's a simple matter of sponsoring a pro tour team instead of domestic. Sponsoring a pro tour team cost the company a lot more money. Enve has barely kept up with demand over the last few years. They can't make them fast enough.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Keoki said:


> Oops, didn't mean to quote you. Fat finger...


Sorry for the snarky response.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Bradley Wiggins TDF 2012


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Keoki said:


> 2014 - Niki Terpstra - Zipp 303
> 2013 - Fabian Cancellara - Bontrager Aeolus 5
> 2012 - Tom Boonen - Zipp 303
> 2011 - Johan Vansummeren - Mavic M40
> ...


Enve has never sponsored a world tour team.
Enve has never ridden the Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

tvad said:


> Bradley Wiggins TDF 2012


I think those ended up being Tune prototype rims.



NealH said:


> Not sure Enve wheels are suitable for Paris-Roubaix. The last thing the riders at PR need is a broken spoke or delaminated brake track. I think wheels at PR are generally robust and strong.


Yeah, because of all those steep mountainous descents in PR they really need to worry about delamination


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Enve has never sponsored a world tour team.
> Enve has never ridden the Paris-Roubaix.


You're right. . And for this year still no signs of Enve.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Keoki said:


> You're right. . And for this year still no signs of Enve.


What's your point?


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Carbon wheels have dominated P-R for at least 5 years.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

ergott said:


> It's a simple matter of sponsoring a pro tour team instead of domestic. Sponsoring a pro tour team cost the company a lot more money. Enve has barely kept up with demand over the last few years. They can't make them fast enough.


^^^This
Bottom line sponsoring cost the company $$$, ramping up for more business is also tricky as the reward has to be there for the cash outlay, you have to be sure that you will have a steady market to make things pay off. There are plenty of manufactures that have taken a shot at increasing production and found that it wasn't sustainable and ultimately shutting down.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

ergott said:


> What's your point?


no kidding.. seems like Keoki is just hating. Enjoy your Zipps Keoki and move on.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm still as confused to what the point of this is. Are we now supposed to presume that ENVE wheels can't handle cobbles because no pro has ridden PR with them?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Keoki said:


> Can they afford to sponsor a team? I would love to see them backup their products (mainly wheels) through the Pro's....Especially on Paris Roubaix.


I would bet that there are more very nice cycling products not on pro bikes than there are on their bikes. 
ENVE being just one. There are many, many more. 
Myself and many others don't care what they ride. I ride what I like and that's all that matters to me. 

Well, that's nice. I just wasted my weekly post on this. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> I would bet that there are more very nice cycling products not on pro bikes than there are on their bikes.
> ENVE being just one. There are many, many more.
> Myself and many others don't care what they ride. I ride what I like and that's all that matters to me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your post, now go get yourself a cookie.


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking forward to my new 6.7s!


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Look at Hed wheels for example. We know they are good wheels and no team at the pros are using them, I think 
Like CX Wrench said, "This post is ridiculous...any high end carbon tubular wheel from a major manufacturer is going to be strong enough for PR at this point."
Ride what you like, your good.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> no kidding.. seems like Keoki is just hating. Enjoy your Zipps Keoki and move on.


Errr.... I've just bought the seatpost and the handle bar from them. . But I didn't get the stem and opted for the Zipp SL145 (old version of the Speed). I am about to pull the trigger on the 6.7.. 
I'm just saying that I would like to see these wheels more often then on some plain dudes riding around at your local group rides.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Knock yourself out.

Road, Mountain and Tri Athletes | ENVE


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Before United Healthcare changed sponsors to Wilier and Shimano they rode the piss out of ENVE wheels on Boardman and NeilPryde bikes for several years.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

ergott said:


> Knock yourself out.
> 
> Road, Mountain and Tri Athletes | ENVE


I'm not so sure about the internal spoke nipple design... Do i really have to take the tire off and the rim tape to service these wheels?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Keoki said:


> I'm not so sure about the internal spoke nipple design... Do i really have to take the tire off and the rim tape to service these wheels?


It's more fun with tubulars.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Who cares. This is like judging Rolls Royce because they aren't in the Daytona 500.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Keoki said:


> I'm not so sure about the internal spoke nipple design... Do i really have to take the tire off and the rim tape to service these wheels?


Yes.

Maybe you should stick with Zipp wheels. They are just as aero or more so and you get external nipples, because everyone likes to look at exposed nipples. I won't mention I never had to true my ENVE 65's and I've been on them 4 years with at least 30k miles or more and I won't mention the numerous Zipp owners I know that have have broken spokes due to poor wheel builds and hub problems.

In the end its your money and your decision so you should buy what makes you feel good.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just remember kids, Zipp and Sram are the same company.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

mimason said:


> ...and I won't mention the numerous Zipp owners I know that have have broken spokes due to poor wheel builds and hub problems.


But you did anyway.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

tvad said:


> But you did anyway.


I know....but I've come to realize that most people don't listen when they already have their mind made up.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Jay Strongbow for the win! If a person's sole justification for buying a product is that it has to be used by a World Tour team then just cave in and buy a Specialized Venge with Zipps and be done with it. The rest of us will be happy to have one less person vying for the less fashionable products!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Eric_H said:


> Jay Strongbow for the win! If a person's sole justification for buying a product is that it has to be used by a World Tour team then just cave in and buy a Specialized Venge with Zipps and be done with it. The rest of us will be happy to have one less person vying for the less fashionable products!


They wised up and ditched both Sram and Zipp.

The only place you'll find either anymore in the world tour is with AG2R.

And right as the big new wireless groupset is about to come out, they all ditch the company. 

Say something maybe?


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> They wised up and ditched both Sram and Zipp.
> 
> The only place you'll find either anymore in the world tour is with AG2R.
> 
> ...


More ignorant comments! Yeah, SRAM and Zipp suck because less teams are sponsored by them. Please tell me your joking!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> They wised up and ditched both Sram and Zipp.
> 
> The only place you'll find either anymore in the world tour is with AG2R.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it says Sram isn't dumping the kind of money into sponsoring pro teams like Shimano is.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, it says Sram isn't dumping the kind of money into sponsoring pro teams like Shimano is.


Actually both teams that dumped Sram actually bought their current Shimano equipment.

That's right, they bought it. Neither Etixx Quick Step nor Tinkoff Saxo are sponsored by Shimano. But they both use their components... That they paid for.

Later in the year FSA will introduce a new wireless groupset and both teams will be running it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Actually both teams that dumped Sram actually bought their current Shimano equipment.
> 
> That's right, they bought it. Neither Etixx Quick Step nor Tinkoff Saxo are sponsored by Shimano. But they both use their components... That they paid for.
> 
> Later in the year FSA will introduce a new wireless groupset and both teams will be running it.


Looks like Tinkoff Saxo is running a mixture of all of them. FSA crank with Sram rings and Shimano everything else. They're not officially sponsored by Shimano but I doubt if they "bought" it (I could be wrong).


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

Edvald Boasson Hagen's Cervélo S5. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

That bike looks nasty!!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Eric_H said:


> Jay Strongbow for the win! If a person's sole justification for buying a product is that it has to be used by a World Tour team then just cave in and buy a Specialized Venge with Zipps and be done with it. The rest of us will be happy to have one less person vying for the less fashionable products!


We ride carbon wheels. There is nothing less fashionable about any carbon wheelset. even no-name brands are fashionable. Heck there are enough Zipps, Enve's Mavics, etc that either have stealth logos or stripped logos on them. Carbon wheelsets are fashionable. No way around it.


----------

